# Ideas for Vampire theme



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OK boys and girls, there are only 156 days left until the big day.

I'd love to hear any and all ideas that you have for decor, food, drink, games, etc for my Vampire themed Halloween party. You guys are all so creative I can't wait to hear what you come up with.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Wow, we had a vampire themed party last year, I'll have to look at pictures and try to remember what we did. Didn't do vampire food, every time I do weird food no body eats anything. We did construct a life size coffin, lined it with orange silky fabric and back lit it with orange Xmas lights. The door was half open, and we made a vampire prop and put him inside. We hooked up the fog machine to a small hole behind the coffin so fog would come out at intervals. A crow sitting on top, it was nice!
Ok, I'll write again when I remember...gets hard when you get old.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Oh, just remembered one thing. We rented the original Dracula movie, black and white, and played it on the big screen TV for background effects. 
My invite was a video I made using clips of vampire movies. It was pretty good for a first effort, but the problem was too many people I emailed it to couldn't open it or see it. So this year I'm doing the old fashioned email invite! Our theme this year is witches.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Decor should be a cinch. Dark, moody room with black and red fabrics, coffins, spider webbing, candelabras (sp?), eerie music, etc. You can go classic, modern, or a combination of both. Change the white bulbs in your lamps to red bulbs. Get or make "plasma" bags (red koolaid) with rubber tubes.

You could rename the key rooms in your house with creepy names and signs: driveway is "_Bat Parking Only. Violators will be Bitten_"; front door has either a castle door look or trimmed to look like you're stepping into a coffin; kitchen is "_Blood Lab_"; main party room is "_Mausoleum_"; bathroom is "_Little Vampires Room_"; etc. 

I like marsham's idea of the animatronic and projected movie. Maybe even put together a series of vampire clips from many movies, classic to current.

Alchohol involved? Almost any drinking game can have a vampire or scary twist to it. They usually get more fun as the night goes on. 

Kids attending? Cookie decorating, dangling powder donut eating, pinata, treasure hunt, guess-the-gooey-material-in-the-bowl, spoon race carrying a spooky item, inflatable jump house, cup-plate-cup stack and carry, etc.

There are many good recipies for making ghoulish-looking food. Or make normal food and give it a scary name. A chicken finger, dipped in red sauce, tipped with a sliced almond looks a lot like a finger...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I ran into this page one time when I was searching for party ideas:

Halloween Party Themes - 18th Century Vampires

I remembered thinking at the time that if I ever have a vampire theme, I'd like to do that part where all the freshly arriving guests are turned into vampires lol The rest of it is pretty unpratical for my parties. I can't imagine my friends coming in themed clothing and dont have room for a formal sit down dinner.

Anyway, maybe there's something in it that strikes your fancy 

MsM


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I'm still partial to a vampire masquerade party. Think the big ballroom scene from Van Hellsing. I've got some recipes and such that could help and I'll post them later tonight after I go to work


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

marsham: we did a e-mail video invite last year and it was fabulous...we're definitelt doing that again.

Warrant2000: I'm giving some serious thought to scene setters in the dungeon/stone pattern, and I actually pisked up some curatins in a dark maroon red in Walmart the other day...probably should've bought them. I absolutely LOVE the plasma bags idea, that's a definite! And will there be alcohol involved???  H-E-double-hockey sticks yeah!! Already have a recipe for a red punch like drink that involves Tequila...hee hee. And there will most certainly be a coffin somewhere, maybe a photo op?

Meeps: That link was awesome!! What fun it would be if we could whisk each guest inside and do their makeup and fangs, huh? We have too big a crowd for a sit-down dinner, so usually do a finger foods buffet.

Voodoo: I look forward to seeing your ideas and would LOVE some recipes. Thanks!!

Thanks guys, you've given me a lot to think about. I appreciate your input so much.


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

if you wanted to do a full out decor you could hang up lil bats every where also at diff levels higher up down low you could make them out of black garbage bags or construction paper or just by some even, if you were doing finger food instead of using just a table you could make another coffin shaped thing and put the food on that you should get a bunch of curtains either in dark red or black than musty them up or age them, Red wine vanilla ice creams mixed with red food coloring well that might melt but..  idk i hope these help im not too good at this


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Make a chocolate fountain into a blood fountain with white chocolate colored with red chocolate coloring.


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Hooch I thought these party favors were awesome.....


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

MHooch said:


> OK boys and girls, there are only 156 days left until the big day.
> 
> I'd love to hear any and all ideas that you have for decor, food, drink, games, etc for my Vampire themed Halloween party. You guys are all so creative I can't wait to hear what you come up with.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


MHooch, of course you have to have some True Blood.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Frankie's Girl posted some great recipes on another thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...g-cake-undead-cupcakes-murdered-cupcakes.html

and Britta has an amazing tasting bleeding heart I've made before and it rocks mighty: Halloween Recipes

For alcoholic drinks, how about a bloody mary (har har)
nonalcoholic - Sparkling grape juice (May need to add a drop or two of red food coloring just to make sure you get a red color) And some Eye-ball ice cubes (Basically red peeled grapes suspended in ice) Martha stewart has a eyeball ice cube recipe using veggies that would taste amazing in a Bloody Mary. http://www.marthastewart.com/article/eyeball-highball

Personally, I can't stand Twilight, but I know you really enjoy it. You could always have a Team Edward/Team Jacob thing going on in the party. Or A Twilight drinking game. I work at Borders and we had to do 3 Twilight parties. I can't really remember what exactly we did party-wise but when I can get a hold of the manager that use to work with me, I could get the game list from her for you if you'd like.

Hope this helps out some.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Beware: I saw this decoration and thought it would be great, what's a vampire party without bats?? Bat Attack Ceiling Decoration - Hanging Decorations - Halloween Decorations - Halloween - Shop by Holiday - Party America

HP: that's a great idea, with a fruit tray for dipping, maybe chunks of pound cake or brownies. Awesome.

Winnie: Hello, old friend, good to see your name come up. Amazing link, they are adorable. 

slaz: I've never watched True Blood, but I'll get season one from Netflix!

Voodoo: I have been a fan of Britta for many years, she is fabulous!! I have always thought the heart thing would be great, but messy. But this might be the year I try it. Bloody Marys...of course. And I could even make them by the pitcher. I've made those eyeballs with the radishes from Martha Stewart, I used them in Martinis, but they would go great in a Bloody Mary.

And understand, I LOVE Twilight, but this is *not *a Twilight party. The Twilight vamps are much too limited. What fun are vampires without fangs and blood? I mean, I didn't feel any real _danger_ from the Twilight vamps (at least not the Cullens), and isn't the danger what is exciting and...well...._stimulating_ about a classic vampire story?  hee,hee!


Thanks for all the great ideas, guys!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

So I've had a few more ideas, one of which was started by slaz suggesting True Blood. Well....I absolutely DEVOURED the first season on DVD and promptly called my cable company to hit me up with HBO before season two started!!! So...I have a three level townhouse, and usually decorate the basement level, as well as the first. How about if I make the basement the Vampire bar "Fangtasia" from True Blood??? Already have a blood-red sectional, keep the lights low and the decor red/black, with lots of club-type music. Then when everybody's...ahem...had a few...we'll break out the karaoke down there. There's also a big-screen TV to show Vampire movies on. Sound good??

Darn your hide, slaz....you started all this!!!!! LOL!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

MHooch, I knew you would just love True Blood.
Isn't it just great?
You Tube has a wonderful, 1 minute and 48 sec piece on True Blood the second season, I think by HBO, that would be great if you could copy/loop it and put that on the big Screen (it is dark w/fog in the woods).
I think the Vampire bar sounds like a wonderful idea. I like alot of the music that is on that show too. Maybe there is a soundtrack? I know for one of my halloween parties I put out some clear glass bowls and square clear glass containers (Wally World [Walmart], JoAnn Fabrics and the Dollar Store) with red food coloring in the water and put white floating candles (hard to find but found, at a party store for weddings etc) in them. Maybe some red and black feather boas and red crystals w/hooks hanging from the chandelier and lamps (last yr @ JoAnn Fabrics or Michaels). Maybe a red light bulb in one of the lamps for atmosphere (just one though, because it will make the room too dark). I saw somewhere on here, a small red led light that you can put inside of your faucet, maybe in your bathroom (I don't think it cost very much). hehehehehe
The list goes on and on...............


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

slaz said:


> MHooch, I knew you would just love True Blood.
> Isn't it just great?
> You Tube has a wonderful, 1 minute and 48 sec piece on True Blood, I think by HBO, that would be great if you could copy/loop it and put that on the big Screen (it is dark w/fog in the woods).



could you link me to this please!?


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

YouTube - True Blood Season 2 Trailer (HBO)


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

slaz said:


> YouTube - True Blood Season 2 Trailer (HBO)



thank you  - managed to find it earlier - tis a great promo vid too.
im thinking of editing it into a video with The Rings videotape thing...


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I think a vampire party sounds like a fabulous idea!!! Then again, I am quite bias, as I_ love _vampires 

I think you have already come up with many beautiful ideas, so here's just a little one, if you were thinking of doing a costume competition, you could have categories such as "most elegant vampire", "scariest vampire", "sexiest vampire", "best ancient vampire", "best modern vampire", "most authentic vampire character" etc etc and for prizes - some bottles of that Vampire Wine? Blood vial necklaces from Vampfangs.com? Oh and these neat vampire sunglasses from the Dr Peepers range: Gothic Vampire Glasses (they come in purple too) 

Also for a party game, you could do a "garlic roulette" - like those party kits of chocolate roulette you get, where there is a circle of chocolates but one chocolate has a chilli in it, only you could make chocolate brazils or something, and have one as a garlic clove covered in chocolate. That might be fun...as long as people weren't allergic to nuts! I suppose if you had chocolate moulds you could just do plain chocolate, with one chocolate that has garlic pieces in. You would tell immediately who got it because it would taste pretty icky, even to someone who likes garlic... but goodness me.... to a vampire, it would be _lethal_


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

slaz...I love the idea about the LED light in the faucet, i could use that in the gueat bathroom!! Also I'll have to think about rigging up a "chandelier" in the middle of the ceiling in the vampire bar setting (there is no central light, just recessed lighting in that room)

Bean!!! how good to see you around...university over, is it?? Congratulations! I love the suggestion about prizes for vampire costumes, that's great.

Thanks to everyone for all your great ideas and suggestions!!!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Lovely to be back Mama Hooch!  Yes, University all done now - 3 years of my life just seemed to zip by! I'm not really sure to do with myself at the moment...but it does give me lots of time to plan Halloween hehe!!!! Hope things are good for you!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

The vampire theme and all these great ideas sound so fun! True Blood is addicting, isn't it? The second season is really good so far! Are you going to make labels for bottles or is there actual True Blood you can buy? Hehe. I know you can buy the Merlott's t shirts on the HBO website, I think.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

MHooch check this out.
The only trouble is how do you get it to do red on cold water???

Lava Lamp Superstore - Lava Lamps and more - Planetlava.com


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's a link to the True Blood shop on HBO's website. 

True Blood Store | True Blood Merchandise - HBO Store


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Tish said:


> Here's a link to the True Blood shop on HBO's website.
> 
> True Blood Store | True Blood Merchandise - HBO Store



Thanks Tish, great site. Gave me alot of ideas.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

If your friends embrace a true blood theme, Don't forget shots of "V" (any red liquor, i.e. cherry pucker)
Put a "sam" nametag on your dog
serve Gran's pecan pie & Mary Ann's tropical fruit platters
Tie in the Lousiana Voo Doo/Creepy bayou stuff


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> Put a "sam" nametag on your dog


Oh, the dog is *SO* getting a "Sam" nametag!!! Great idea!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I haven't done a vampire theme, but I remember one year just getting a lot of those cheap $1 bats and hanging them from my ceiling. I must've bought over 50 of them....they looked great!

Also...don't forget the bloody marys! 

And I think buying that inexpensive black tulle would work great for black curtains. You could just drape it down along the walls and over door openings. Simple, but effective!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG the Fangtasia idea is really incredible. MHooch - I can't wait to see your pics....

No witches this year :-(

I'm still doing mine, but I can certainly get why you're changing to vampires...especially if you're co-ed...


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Pandora: I'm still doing the Witches Wingding, on the 1st weekend in October!! The Vampire theme is for the Halloween party on the 31st. I'm a busy girl in October....


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

MHooch said:


> Pandora: I'm still doing the Witches Wingding, on the 1st weekend in October!! The Vampire theme is for the Halloween party on the 31st. I'm a busy girl in October....


Good for you!! I'm really thrilled! I hope they're as excited as my ladies are...all planning and wondering what the categories will be.... I am very excited about your vampire themed party. I'll try and come up with some ideas, although everyone here is doing a great job!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

True Blood Party downloads - bottle labels are kinda fun:
True Blood Party Invites - True Blood

Lots of costume ideas/people's pics from dressing up like characters:
True Blood Halloween Costume How-To - True Blood


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

MHooch said:


> Pandora: I'm still doing the Witches Wingding, on the 1st weekend in October!! The Vampire theme is for the Halloween party on the 31st. I'm a busy girl in October....



I so want to come to the Wingding........lol


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

MHooch, you mentioned the scene setters - dungeon. In my Halloween Forum photo album for the Party that almost happened...I have pictures of the dungeon scene setter I used. I was happy with the over all effect. I used orange blinking buttons behind the scones and it was pretty cool. Take a look and see if you like the effect.

Hope your party is a big success. Looks like I will have to skip another year this year. My daughter and grandbaby live with me. My daugther informed me that i can not throw a party this year as she wants to throw me a birthday party instead. How can I say no to that! Only thing is she does not share my love of Halloween... so I guess it will be just a regular party...sigh! There's always next year.


----------

